# Special OTI Holiday Pricing



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Guys,

We are running a Holiday 20% Off Special on our OceanXtreme Popping rods.










All specs can be found by clicking HERE


7'6" 40/60 Model regularly $329.99 - Now $263.99
7'6" 60/80 Model regularly $349.99 - Now $279.99


Contact your favorite OTI Dealer to order or for more information.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)




----------

